# decreased immodium effectiveness



## topaz0803 (Jul 1, 2004)

I have taken immodium for years now and it is the only thing that helps me. Lotronex, bentyl, nothing else helps. But it seems like immodium isn't working as well as it now takes 10 or more immodium a day to function normally. I actually don't take it every day but on the days I do need it, I have to take a whole bunch for it to work. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

topaz0803 said:


> I have taken immodium for years now and it is the only thing that helps me. Lotronex, bentyl, nothing else helps. But it seems like immodium isn't working as well as it now takes 10 or more immodium a day to function normally. I actually don't take it every day but on the days I do need it, I have to take a whole bunch for it to work. Anybody else have this problem?


I have taken Imodium since it came out on the market about 20 yrs ago. I think I live on it, but have never needed to take 10 a day. It doesn't work very well for me either for D if it has already started because by the time the Imodium kicks in, I am over the D. It takes a long time for it work. I use it primarily preventatively now. If I am going to a restaurant, I start taking two about 24 hrs in advance, then two more that day and usually, but not always, that will prevent it. I have taken as much as 7 or 8 in a 24 hr period, and that much will make me slightly nauseated, with a jittery feeling like I need to lay down a lot. I read a post by somebody that they are taking 12-15 every day and her doctor is not concerned, so I guess there are no upper limits of what you can take. I tried the old Kaopectate just to see if that would be better but it was not. Still had mushy stools, just less of them. I'm hoping somebody will come out with a new OTC product that we can switch to, but haven't heard of anything in the works.


----------

